# A little discovery... (forced PLL skip for Feliks 5.66 scramble)



## RichardSenior (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been working on an app for Android for over a year now... 
A few days ago I implemented a 'load' feature that lets you load in solves.
Just to test it I put in Mats, and Feliks world record solves...
Just out of curiosity I got the app to solve Feliks world record and discovered something fairly cool.

Some people complain that Mats got an OLL skip, but if Feliks had solved the slots in a slightly different order, he'd have got a PLL skip and
a 31 move solve.

D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F' //feliks 5.66 WR scramble

F2 D //cross
B2 U' B' U B2 //back left slot
L' F' U F L //front left slot
F2 B U B' U' F2 //front right slot
U' B U B' //back right slot
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r U2 //pll skip, some zbll case?

Just thought this might be interesting..


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 1, 2014)

cool :tu


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 1, 2014)

Well that's not a ZBLL case, it's simply the standard OLL alg with a PLL skip. ZBLL is only if the edges are oriented.


----------



## RichardSenior (Sep 1, 2014)

yeah, I haven't really studied it much, I only noticed it in the small hours of this morning.
The app I'm writing doesn't (yet) do EOLine or any special cases for the last slot, so it did seem like pure coincidence.
That made it more interesting to me.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2014)

Those aren't exactly normal F2L algs... lol.

A while ago I saw someone had a program to find similar Fridrich solutions that skipped the last layer. I don't remember the thread but he did it on 5 random scrambles.


----------



## RichardSenior (Sep 1, 2014)

They're optimal multi-slot solves. It is a bit of a cheat I admit 
Obviously Feliks doesn't have the advantage of a huge F2L slot pruning table 
I can get the app to use standard slot cases rather than optimal ones.. I'll try that later.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 1, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Those aren't exactly normal F2L algs... lol.
> 
> A while ago I saw someone had a program to find similar Fridrich solutions that skipped the last layer. I don't remember the thread but he did it on 5 random scrambles.



I think it was Jakob Kogler and that was indeed qiuite some time ago.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 1, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> I think it was Jakob Kogler and that was indeed qiuite some time ago.


Eric Vogler, actually (lol similar last names )
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37349-CFOP-Variation-CF


----------



## Forte (Sep 1, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> I think it was Jakob Kogler and that was indeed qiuite some time ago.



It was Eric Vogler (his name rhymes so maybe that's what the confusion is? lol).
Here's the thread.
This guy is a complete badass B)

EDIT: **** super evan liu ninja


----------



## evogler (Sep 4, 2014)

If Feliks had put a little more thought into his cross, he easily could have skipped the last layer:
D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'
D R2 U' R U2 R 
L' U' L U' B' U B 
U' R' U' R F U F' 
R' U' R2 U R' 
B U' B' U'


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 4, 2014)

evogler said:


> If Feliks had put a little more thought into his cross, he easily could have skipped the last layer:
> D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'
> D R2 U' R U2 R
> L' U' L U' B' U B
> ...



LOL omg you killed me. you forgot the S's and E's.


----------

